# RV service



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Just a quick post to say that Duncan (damondunc) of Star Spangled Spanner visited us today and serviced Rocky. He arrived and got on with it in glorious sunshine. Did all the service stuff and sorted out our non charging leisure battery issue with a new fuse (don't forget the new fusebox for Newark Duncan...), also found out that the diesel pump (the electric one that lifts diesel up from the tank to feed the injector pump) is useless and has ordered us a new one to be fitted at Newark hopefully, this should cure the misfire type roblem that we have had for ages :lol: He also stopped the squeak that has been driving me nuts for the last 000 miles, which will only add to my driving pleasure :lol: 
I can thoroughly recommend Duncan for mobile servicing to any of you guys, his pleasant, polite manner is a welcome change and when it came to the bill it was very reasonable and very close to what he had indicated it should/might be, which again is refreshing. His arithmetic was correct also, which is a bit different to the last service that we had, so all in all we are well pleased :lol: 
Thank you very much Duncan

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi keith, surprised you didn't go down the roade.   

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Refreshing indeed Keith .. thanks for the report..
glad to here Rocky is ready for another year's touring.. 


BTW.. Kent is just SE of London .. :lol: :lol: see you soon matey.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Couldn't afford another £2500 service mate, I am happy with the oil Duncan uses, don't really need liquid gold :lol: :lol: :lol: And it didn't take a week to do either :roll: And it started up after the service, which is more than it did last time it went down the roade :roll: :roll: 

Thanks for the invite Jim, see you all soon mate

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice one Keith. Glad you didn't have another bill like last time, then again you didn't have your step welded on this time :wink:


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Keith,

Agree totally with everything you've said about Duncan (Damondunc), we were fortunate enough to have him over last Sunday to fit our new stereo, camera's and electric wing mirrors.

Excellent job, professional manner, fair price and cracking company. Would recommend to anyone.

Suzanne


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*rv service*

what is it with RV's? my pal 's just had his serviced.....£2250.00...for not a lot of work...i'm a truck driver and servicing for my 05 plate MAN is no where near these costs!
and i know that parts are not a problem...i used to get parts for my 67 mustang mail order from the states back in the 70's when i was working at NATO hq brussels. did'nt cost the earth.....made me steer clear of an rv..shame i luv em......i would suggest anyone wanting one of these serviced.try your local commercial repair garage first.....not rocket science.. :roll:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: rv service*



slaphead said:


> i would suggest anyone wanting one of these serviced.try your local commercial repair garage first.....not rocket science.. :roll:


Thats where our had been serviced for the past five years. They were also a cummings agent too which was handy.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: rv service*



slaphead said:


> what is it with RV's? my pal 's just had his serviced.....£2250.00...for not a lot of work...i'm a truck driver and servicing for my 05 plate MAN is no where near these costs!
> 
> Understand exactly where you are coming from, I run a small (eight) fairly old) fleet of Volvo's (FH's and FM's) and my local Volvo dealer charges me £30.00 per hour plus parts with a dicount rate on the parts. My usual 6 weekly service inspections are around £300.00 per truck. Having said that there is no way I would let them any where near my cherished RV I want someone who is used to dealing with RV's and treats them with the same respect that you would treat your home. Luckily we joined MHF and found Duncan.................Hooray!
> 
> Suzanne


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Nice one Keith. Glad you didn't have another bill like last time, then again you didn't have your step welded on this time :wink:


 :lol: The step was charged on top along with the fitting of the steering box and the power booster :roll: :roll: 
Total bill was closer to £3500............................

Keith


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

just had my rv serviced and reversing camera fitterd by dave evans in cannock ,very reasonable.it is nice to know a exspert knows your rv inside out and will answer all ones questions and explain things. was a bit strange to see her with all wheels an brakes of but i learned a lot carnt buy that can you


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*rv service*

my main point was the mechanical side......habitation is a different thing all together....i would'nt let a grease monkey(sorry lads) near the inside of my MH either....... :lol:


----------

